# D-Link DSL-G624T Wireless router problem



## al08 (May 5, 2008)

I run a laptop Advent 7201, Vista. Had just managed to install the above router; while still connected via ethernet it failed to connect to the i.s.p.
error message 'incorrect name or password' both were correct.
I know nothing about ethernet or netting, would be greatful for any assistance, thank you. Al


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

al08,

You DO need to establish a username and password for this device to connect to your DSL service. Your DSL ISP should have given you this information. Generally, it's your email username and password but I can't say this is a rule of all DSL providers.

Check out:

ftp://ftp.dlink.co.uk/dsl_routers_modems/dsl-g624t/dsl-g624t_qig_english.pdf

Go to Page 7 and see if this helps. Otherwise, you really need to contact your ISP's tech support.

- John


----------



## al08 (May 5, 2008)

Thank you John, I have input the users name & password asc supplied by my ISP. Will go to the link you kindly gave me, many thanks Al


johnhook said:


> al08,
> 
> You DO need to establish a username and password for this device to connect to your DSL service. Your DSL ISP should have given you this information. Generally, it's your email username and password but I can't say this is a rule of all DSL providers.
> 
> ...


----------



## al08 (May 5, 2008)

al08 said:


> Thank you John, I have input the users name & password asc supplied by my ISP. Will go to the link you kindly gave me, many thanks Al


I now have the Wireless router workin g and can acces the internet via the ethernet cable. Unfortunatly I'm not having any luck in connecting the laptop via wireless, have run out of options  can anyone help please, the routewr wireless is not seen by the laptop. thanks al


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/Dlink/DSL-G624T/DSL-G624Tindex.htm


----------



## mithun.sutar (Sep 15, 2010)

hiii guys i can connect 1 laptop on my dlink G624T wireles adsl router but at the same time i m not able connect another laptop it goes to limited connectivity..can somebody help me .........


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're jumping in to a two year old thread, please start your own thread.

Closed.


----------

